# Some unknown characins



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi..just thought i'd post pics of some unknown characins i found in the LFS on this end of the earth..




























All taken by yours truly..

if anyone knows what they are, feel free to take a guess.. cos i know i dont.
haha..
Enjoy guys.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

ranmasatome said:


> Hi..just thought i'd post pics of some unknown characins i found in the LFS on this end of the earth..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the one with the black tailspot is a january tetra. you can get them (sometimes) @ menagerie


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

I don't know much about these fish but I would say there gold tetras. Search gold tetra under google images.


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Nope.. they arent january tetras.. also known as Hemigrammus hyanuary.. see why they are call january tetras?? haha.. the lateral gold line is missing and the dorsal finnage is different.. in fact the shape is different and the january tetra doesn't have a red dash above the eyes.

the second picture aren't Hemigrammus rodwayi (gold tetras) either... that i know for sure...i see them all the time.. 

thanks for guessing though guys...no harm trying and for all you know you may get it right..haha.. but no prizes here.... the experts are still working on this one.


----------

